# Thomas Scott's Family Bible



## MyersReformed (Oct 6, 2012)

I was reading through McLeod's Principle Prophecies of Revelation and came across a footnote of a "Scot's Family Bible" on pg. 272. I did some research and find out that it was a misspelling. It is a reference to Thomas Scott's Holy Bible in six volumes. Here are the links to the 6 volumes if you are interested:

Volume 1
Volume 2
Volume 3
Volume 4
Volume 5
Volume 6


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 6, 2012)

Could you clarify? What is the point being made?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 6, 2012)

Bob, I think the point he is making is that he happened upon a useful resource and is sharing it with us. He happened also to tell us the circumstances of locating the work, which involved sleuthing out a typo - and just wanted to share the whole story. 

I would also add though that he reminds me of a useful little volume I greatly valu by Thomas Scott, his work on the Acts of the Synod of Dort, reprinted by Sprinkle, that you can also grab on Google Books...


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 6, 2012)

toddpedlar said:


> Bob, I think the point he is making is that he happened upon a useful resource and is sharing it with us. He happened also to tell us the circumstances of locating the work, which involved sleuthing out a typo - and just wanted to share the whole story.
> 
> I would also add though that he reminds me of a useful little volume I greatly valu by Thomas Scott, his work on the Acts of the Synod of Dort, reprinted by Sprinkle, that you can also grab on Google Books...



Wow, that's impressive Todd! BTW I am not so good at puzzles or detective thrillers either. 

I appreciate Scott's Bible. I have an original (yellowing, and brittle pages) set which I consult frequently.


----------

